# SYTENHANCE product testers wanted



## XtremeFormula (Sep 23, 2003)

Xtreme Formulations has just released the site specific muscle enhancement (Sytenhance) designed by none other than Par Deus of Avant Labs fame. 

I am looking for two volunteers who would be interested in testing the site specific androgen in return for the honest, detailed, documentation of your experiences with it. You will of course be supplied the Sytenhance free of charge.

If you are interested, please post so, and tell me why you'd be a good candidate. There are several qualities the successful candidates will posess, I will not list all of them now except to say that you should be male and over 21 years old, honest, diligent, respected on this board, possibly with a lagging bodypart or one side lagging, and that detailed feedback will be mandatory.

Thank you for your time,
Dave


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2003)

For those of you not familiar with Dave and Xtreme, Xtreme is an excellent company who has products such as ICE and Vendetta (two I love).

Dave is also the owner of proteincustomizer, who many of you are familiar with.


----------



## Par Deus (Sep 23, 2003)

Until I get the real write-up done, at the end of the week, here is some info on the general theory:

"Androgens exert much of their effects locally, at the cell level, be it in muscle, fat, the brain, liver, etc. They are taken up by the cells in those tissues, they bind to the AR in those cells, and subsequently activate transcription, thus protein synthesis, glycogen storage, etc., in those cells. 

IOW, high androgen concentrations (and binding), in a cell in the muscle, does not activate transcription in the hypothalamus

That is pretty straightforward, but it tells us that if we could get high concentrations in one tissue over the other, we could achieve a stronger effect in that tissue over the other (all else being equal)

As to getting higher concentrations in one versus the other, that is all about delivery, and I would point to LipoDerm in support of that -- both the science I presented in my write-up (which showed much higher ratio of active in muscle compared to systemic vs. oral or another topical) as well as anecdotal evidence (people who can't take 10mg, orally, who can do 200mg/day dosing for weeks at a time (meaning it is not just a time-release thing, because levels would build-up). 

The mechanism for local delivery is the same in both products, what differs is the additives for increasing total delivery, because of the different physical properties of the active (lipophillic vs. hydrophillic), which changes the rate limiting step for total flux (particularly in the real world, where one showers)

As to adipose vs. fat -- i.e. that they are different tissues, so the pharmacokinetics might be different (I assume this is your concern, as you did not specify) -- the main difference is blood flow, which means the active is more likely to be taken up, in the muscle, than the fat -- and this is reflected by lower concentrations in the muscle vs. adipose -- but, as mentioned, the ratio and total concentration in muscle vs. systemic, was still much higher than vs. oral or a different delivery vehicle.

Androgens are metabolized locally, in all of these same tissue I mentioned earlier -- both Phase I and Phase II metabolism takes place, thus by the time the steroids are taken up by the blood, and delivered systemic, most of it has been metabolised to inactive compounds, which would be excreted, thus it would not activate negative feedback in the hypothalamus and testes.

As a bit of an aside, androgen are also quite lipolytic in SubQ fat, so might see some localized fat loss as well."


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 23, 2003)

u gotta be 21?no exceptions???


----------



## ZECH (Sep 23, 2003)

yes!


----------



## kuso (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by XtremeFormula *_
> respected on this board



Damned...that sure narrows it down!! lol

Its a great chance you are offering though! Look forward to watching this.....


----------



## ZECH (Sep 23, 2003)

Hmmmmm? (DG has wheels turning - thinking)


----------



## PB&J (Sep 23, 2003)

I Pm'ed you Xtremeformula, are there any side effects?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

Everyone interested, post info here.


----------



## gopro (Sep 24, 2003)

I want to try it on my calves and side delts. These are the two areas that lag behind the rest of my physique. I am willing if Xtreme is.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Why does it have to be a male?  Why not study both male and female?  You'd think the study would involve more women, since it's harder for us to put muscle on.
> 
> Why the age of 21?
> ...



Because the active ingredients are androgens -- i.e. they are male hormones, or convert to male hormones.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

Come on people, this stuff truly is excellent.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2003)

If you'll allow women to try, I'm game.


----------



## PB&J (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Come on people, this stuff truly is excellent.



I already Pm'ed Xtreme, I am interested.


----------



## PB&J (Sep 24, 2003)

so what's the verdict, who's it going to be????????


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

Impatient. 

Give Dave a chance, also, give the members a chance to volunteer.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 24, 2003)

Excuse me if this is common knowledge, but which androgen is present in the design?


----------



## gopro (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Impatient.
> 
> Give Dave a chance, also, give the members a chance to volunteer.



Well, there is me, and then one other person


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Excuse me if this is common knowledge, but which androgen is present in the design?



Its a combo of 1-test and 4-diol.  I don't know what the ratio is, or whether its a proprietary blend.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 24, 2003)

Gravy.

Cheers, Ste.

Who has Avant got testing Lipo ODB & ODC?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2003)

sorry if this is a stupid question, but does Super One+ have any effects on the application site?


----------



## Par Deus (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Gravy.
> 
> Cheers, Ste.
> ...



We had a couple people test a formula that was a mix of the 2, on bb.com -- both lost over 1 inch on waist -- one guy was about 9% and the other was 6%, so we were pleased. 

Not sure how much more testing we will do, as people have been waiting for Ultra for about 1.5 years, and regular Lipo is already very well established, so generating sales is not likely to be much of a problem.


----------



## Par Deus (Sep 24, 2003)

BTW, I finished the write-up on Sytenhance, about 1 hour ago, so it should be up, somewhere, fairly soon.

Lipo Ultra/ODB write-up should be up, on our site, today, as well.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> sorry if this is a stupid question, but does Super One+ have any effects on the application site?


----------



## Dero (Sep 24, 2003)

You feel ignored Prince???

Replying to youre own questions...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2003)

yeah, it was a simple fricking question.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 24, 2003)

Im fairly new to the board, but I would be interested .....

jdpearce4@earthlink.net 

Let me know


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 24, 2003)

From what Ive read, your supposed to put Super One + on a thin area of skin, such as the top of your feet.  I hear it can get a bit stingy, and you want to wash your hands throughly when your done, because if it gets in your eyes, or any cuts or your balls for that matter, it can sting.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yeah, it was a simple fricking question.



No.  It is systemic.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> From what Ive read, your supposed to put Super One + on a thin area of skin, such as the top of your feet.  I hear it can get a bit stingy, and you want to wash your hands throughly when your done, because if it gets in your eyes, or any cuts or your balls for that matter, it can sting.
> 
> Hope that helps.



thanks, but what I was asking was if SuperOne+ causes localized growth at the application site, which TP just answered by saying no it's systemic.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2003)

Its the same actives, just a different carrier.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 29, 2003)

What was the outcome?? Seems like things are getting heated on this subject in a thread at BB.com


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

yeah, I'm curious.  Who did Par pick?  Or did he pick any?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 29, 2003)

Its not up to me or PD, its up to Dave (Xtreme) as its his product.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 29, 2003)

I'd be willing to give it a try since I'm going to be keeping a detailed journal on my nutrition and measurements for the IM contest anyway.


----------



## PB&J (Sep 30, 2003)

I forfeit my request, I slipped my disc in my back again and it hadn't even healed from last time. I can hardly walk so I am not sure when I will be back in the gym so in case I was being considered (Not likely I know) I am not exactly prime material for testing anything.


----------



## XtremeFormula (Sep 30, 2003)

PB&J very sorry to hear that, I wish you a speedy recovery.  

I will PM the people chosen shortly, by end of today


----------



## PB&J (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by XtremeFormula *_
> PB&J very sorry to hear that, I wish you a speedy recovery.
> 
> I will PM the people chosen shortly, by end of today



Thanks.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2003)

Make it public knowledge Dave.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> I forfeit my request, I slipped my disc in my back again and it hadn't even healed from last time. I can hardly walk so I am not sure when I will be back in the gym so in case I was being considered (Not likely I know) I am not exactly prime material for testing anything.



Hang in there.  I know what its like to be hurt.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 30, 2003)

Damn, I want in on this stuff.  If I am not too late, PM me or email me at cincodm@hotmail.com

I would primarily use it on my bis and shoulders since they are starting to lag.  When will this be done, since I am contemplating a cycle to start on monday and I would have to put this off I get involved in this.


----------



## wraith (Sep 30, 2003)

do they have to be respected on this board lol ,hell give me some ill post on it every week


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2003)

As we all wait patiently, twidling our thumbs, hoping...even praying that we are one of the...chosen ones!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2003)

Dave is a busy man.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> As we all wait patiently, twidling our thumbs, hoping...even praying that we are one of the...chosen ones!




  

Well....for what it's worth.  I'm still intersted.  Don't bash me either because I'm female.  We're all equal around here.


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Dave is a busy man.



Well tell him my thumbs are killing me


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> 
> Well....for what it's worth.  I'm still intersted.  Don't bash me either because I'm female.  We're all equal around here.



And you just deserve a spanking!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

Make sure it counts!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey BabsieGirl - is it a concern that the product has androgens?  I'll be honest...this isn't a topic I know much about at all but I thought it was pretty much a "stay away" for women.  Not b/c we don't train as hard and all that but b/c of the hormonal issue.

no?


----------



## XtremeFormula (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hey BabsieGirl - is it a concern that the product has androgens?  I'll be honest...this isn't a topic I know much about at all but I thought it was pretty much a "stay away" for women.  Not b/c we don't train as hard and all that but b/c of the hormonal issue.
> 
> no?




what she said


----------



## Duncan (Sep 30, 2003)

I second the notion that Dale Mabry gets some.


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Make sure it counts!



Always!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm all about enhancing my physique.  And, if this will post encouragement to other men and women who are afraid to try it, then I'll step forward.  I put the time and hard earned efforts into the gym.  I'm an achiever, a go getter.  Most of the figure girls where I come from are already taking adrogens which, makes for tougher competition.  Certain BB federations do not banned this product.   As long as they're not banning it, I'm game.  

There are androgens for men and there are androgens for women.  The women that I've seen take it, have remarkable results.  They don't turn out huge and muscular like most of your average looking bb women and they keep their femininity.  Beside, I have hormones natually in me that most women don't.  Which, is why I often see a cosmetic surgeon.

Either way, if Extreem doesn't choose me, what's it going to hurt to ask?  You never know the answer to a question or concern unless you ask or bring it up.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> I second the notion that Dale Mabry gets some.



LMAO.  I think Duncan would be better.


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> I second the notion that Dale Mabry gets some.



 LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2003)

or Duncan.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 30, 2003)

Either one is cool with me, I think Duncan is one hell of a guy...


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2003)

So, its gonna be gopro and ?? We so patiently wait to find out


----------



## ZECH (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm all about enhancing my physique.  And, if this will post encouragement to other men and women who are afraid to try it, then I'll step forward.  I put the time and hard earned efforts into the gym.  I'm an achiever, a go getter.  Most of the figure girls where I come from are already taking adrogens which, makes for tougher competition.  Certain BB federations do not banned this product.   As long as they're not banning it, I'm game.
> 
> There are androgens for men and there are androgens for women.  The women that I've seen take it, have remarkable results.  They don't turn out huge and muscular like most of your average looking bb women and they keep their femininity.  Beside, I have hormones natually in me that most women don't.  Which, is why I often see a cosmetic surgeon.
> ...


Talk to Leslie about her Nor-diol use. She has been using Avant's.
Thumbs up to ya Babsie Nothing sexier to me than a woman with lots of good muscle


----------



## XtremeFormula (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay GoPro (bodyfx2 ?) you want to give this a run, should I send Jack a bottle too  j/k

Dale Mabry sounds like a good choice, just keep the dual personalities at bay with Duncan okay

PM me with shipping info and I will get back to you, thanks everyone for your time


----------



## bludevil (Oct 1, 2003)

Man, why didn't I read this post sooner. I would have loved to get in on this.


----------

